# Cypripedium xiangchengense



## Hakone (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello ,
Cypripedium xiangchengense is a newly discovered white "guttatum"


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh how I hate our system admins!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't feel bad Eric I don't have a pic either ......but it doesn't appear one was included in the post! And I was sooo looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2008)

Hakone, I'm sure you've seen this discussion about _C. boufforidianum_ on Frosch's Cyp forum already. Pretty quite over there, and that is where the Cyp experts roam.

The last time I saw Dr. Holger Perner I asked him about this new find and he replied that it indeed is just an alba form of the well known _C. guttatum_. He said that alba forms show up from time to time in all populations. I think what we have here is someone trying to make a buck, supplying a "new species" and a new name. Since the plant in question was found in Xiangcheng county on the Tibetan plateau, very likely someone got the bright idea to call it _C. xiangchengense._ Or perhaps it was described twice, but there are no references to it on the web that I can see.

Tom


----------



## cyprimaniac (Aug 14, 2008)

ok, Tom.

you MIGHT be right about the "white guttatum".

But I wonder, that the " chinese Lady ;-) " 
offers this plant in large quantities 
for a "reasonable" price.

insofar it must be more that only the "rare white form" 
of the common guttatum !?!

otherwise it must be much more expensive than 30 bucks.

OR MOST/ALL of the PLANTS are FAKED ...................

BUT: I have a penpal here, who received a rhizom 
from a Bot. Institute in Beijing some years ago, 
named "Do Bei Cypripedium"
which was described to make "white flowers", 
but has not yet flowered for him. 
it looks "somewhat like a guttatum" from rhizom and leaves.
and he also received ripe seeds, 
which produced nice tiny seedlings in the 3rd year now...........

cheers
Dieter


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 14, 2008)

Interesting Dieter. I didn't realize that Cyps were getting out of out this year. I've heard nothing going to America at least. Yes, anything that is exported, unless collected by knowledgeable people, is very questionable. 

The "Do bei" plants sound very interesting! Please keep us abreast of what they turn out to be.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Aug 15, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Interesting Dieter. I didn't realize that Cyps were getting out of out this year. I've heard nothing going to America at least. Yes, anything that is exported, unless collected by knowledgeable people, is very questionable.
> 
> The "Do bei" plants sound very interesting! Please keep us abreast of what they turn out to be.




"do Bei" from the sound means somewhat like "white flowering".
at the date of discovering the plants they were not botanically identified, so they gave a name with the meaning of "white flowering", 
that "sounds like 'do bei' "
Thats what I heared....................

the rhizoms were very weak, when arriving here, 
and so they did not flower yet, 
but the guy is very hopefull, that they will next year.

I will report then 

cheers
Dieter


----------



## yijiawang (Oct 30, 2008)

picture of this Cypri

if it is belong to gutatum, it is really huge～


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice, thanx for posting. I can't wait for the cyps I planted outside to start to grow and bloom next year!


----------

